# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Whos said there was no recession

## jago

For the average price of most Australian houses look what the Americans can get ...do  you think we put too much into owning our houses?  Underwood Island, Connecticut, United States

----------


## Master Splinter

If I had a job in the US, I'd be living on that island so quickly....

----------


## jago

We're considering a move in the future to NY but with a 3 year old and a wife that does about 300+ flights a year unfortunatley living on this island is only a dream even if the money is there.

----------


## PhilT2

Given the state of the US economy I think there will be bargains to be had over there for quite a while. The Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission has completed their report, it remains to be seen who gets held to account. Home : Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Given that the house is tiny, the land area is just 2 acres and is only inhabitable for four months of the year due to deep winters and a frozen lake.....it doesn't strike me as the bargain you might imagine. 
Having lived on an island before.....it is not as practical as one might imagine. 
Personally if I had the cash...and felt the (unlikely) need to live near a city...I'd spend an extra 300K to get this    
...a waterfront on Dangar Island in the Hawkesbury River Dangar Island, address available on request - House for Sale #106854881 - realestate.com.au

----------


## jago

> Given that the house is tiny, the land area is just 2 acres and is only inhabitable for four months of the year due to deep winters and a frozen lake.....it doesn't strike me as the bargain you might imagine. 
> Having lived on an island before.....it is not as practical as one might imagine. 
> Personally if I had the cash...and felt the (unlikely) need to live near a city...I'd spend an extra 300K to get this    
> ...a waterfront on Dangar Island in the Hawkesbury River Dangar Island, address available on request - House for Sale #106854881 - realestate.com.au

  
It wouldn't be my main residence as I said a 3 year old and wife would dictate Brooklyn,Parkslopes , but its still a bargain.  How would you mow your garden lol otherwise nice but how much as it looks very similar to my old place in Cremorne point.

----------

